# Coolers



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, due to lack of space for my BIG cooler, for our last camping trip we used two smaller coolers.

One like this:










and one like this:










I was SHOCKED at how quickly the ice melted in the second cooler. By the next morning all the ice was just cold water.

If any of you are in the market for a new cooler, I would stay away from the Playmates!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Those playmates are just for convenience and portability. I don't think they're really made for long term.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats about the same luck I have had with those smaller playmantes also. I only use them for ballgames or things like that, nothing long term


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Think about it - if Playmates were meant to be long term, why does Hugh Hefner change them every month (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

happiestcamper said:


> Think about it - if Playmates were meant to be long term, why does Hugh Hefner change them every month (sorry, couldn't resist).


:rotflmao1:


----------



## stuartdenley (Sep 11, 2008)

*I'm using it.*

Small coolers are best for trips it is easily carry able. I have the same one from last 18 months that is still giving better performance I dint have any problem with it till now.

Stuartdenley


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to use the playmate for my lunch box. The lid is not insulated. Did a good job for mu lunches but that's about it.


----------

